# Westben Golden/Westergaard Kennals



## renee3 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello!
Does anyone have any experience with Westben Goldens/Westergaard Kennals which is just outside Winston-Salem NC? Please let me know!
Thank You!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I just checked out Westben. It's hard to really tell since they don't have the AKC Registered Names on the website. I tried to look at the photos that they had on their "Champions Page." Most of the photos were from 2003 or before. I'd certainly ask to see clearances on the sire, dam, and several more generations back.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When looking at their website they do not list any information about the dogs that they breed or their names to find their clearances. Most of the dogs listed on their champions page the dates shown are 10 years past or older. Not saying that is bad but doesnt tell you anything about their breeding practices. If you do go with them make sure to see the clearances of the parents for their heart, eye, elbow and hips. They should be updated yearly. 
At the top of the page is the Puppy Finder Fact Checker with some good information on what to look for. Also here is the website that shows some breeders in NC. This is a good website. www.goldenbreedersresource.org. Click on Kennels then list the state.


----------



## renee3 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Beaushel,
Thank you so much for the link to breeders in nc! I have been looking for a list like this! We have planning on getting a golden for years now but the time has not been right due to my kids ages...now we are ready and i had no idea how much goes into getting a golden! Its quite overwelming with all the concerns over the possible health issues. This site is great and i have learned so much in just 1 day! Thank you!


----------



## Joe Hayworth (Feb 9, 2012)

renee3 said:


> Hello!
> Does anyone have any experience with Westben Goldens/Westergaard Kennals which is just outside Winston-Salem NC? Please let me know!
> Thank You!!


Wesben is one of the most beautiful farms I have ever visited. The landscaping is immaculate and the kennels (and the dogs) are very well cared for. Craig and Brian are excellent breeders who take care to assure that the dogs they breed meet all GRCA breed standards and are healthy, and their dogs are beautiful. I am on my second pair of goldens from them. I highly recommend that you visit if you can. You will not be sorry. They are located in Oak Ridge near the Greensboro, NC airport. In addition to goldens, they also raise miniature horses. I have been very satisfied with their dogs.


----------



## Joe Hayworth (Feb 9, 2012)

Wesben has full health clearances for sire and dame and they also will furnish the pedigrees. My pets parents are Am/Can champions. They don't list the info on the web site, but it is available upon request. Craig or Brian will gladly furnish all of the OFA and other clearances and the pedigrees to you.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Westben is an old kennel names and many will remember their most notable dog, CH Westben's Dancing Bear who is in many pedigrees. 
Within the past year or so I groomed two dogs from this kennel, who were ABSOLUTELY beautiful. Both neutered boys but could have stepped right in the show ring. Unfortunately the owner wanted them SHAVED and would have none of it, grooming them as goldens should be groomed. They had such thick coats it about ate my clippers and I really butchered them. They looked awful. I felt bad sending them home like that but they really should not have been clipped down. Haven't heard back from them! LOL If clearances are in order I'd say go for it.


----------



## Nikkisdog (Jun 18, 2012)

I am looking at a getting a puppy from Westben. What are some questions I should ask? Should I be concerned based on 1-2 of the comments I have seen.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Nikkisdog,
Welcome to the forum! This is a wonderful place to educate yourself so you're an informed consumer! I've copied a few links of some good reading for you below. Some good questions to ask the breeder should be found there, such as:

1) Why are you breeding these particular dogs? Are you keeping a puppy for yourself?

2) Do you compete with your dogs? (it's great to see a breeder who does something outside the home with their dogs, therapy work, hunt tests, agility, obedience etc. to show you how trainable their dogs are and prove that they have the ideal golden temperament).

3) What health clearances do you have on your dogs? Is the heart cleared by a cardiologist? Have the eyes been re=checked in the past year?

4) Are you comfortable with the way the breeder communicates? Ideally you will have some raport and they will provide you with support and helpful answers to your questions and concerns throughout the life of the dog. 

5) If I ever for any reason am forced to rehome the dog, will he always have a home with the breeder? (long term job loss, serious illness etc. this is a terrific safety net for the dog)

6) Are you a member in good standing with any national or local AKC clubs (golden club, dog training club etc? ) This would be a great place to get references from if you wished to ask for them. 

Best of luck with your search, it's great to ask all the questions up front before you ever write a deposit check. If you have any questions about what you see on a pedigree or clearance, there are a lot of very knowledgeable people here who would be happy to help you out. Have fun!


Choosing A Golden Retriever Breeder & Puppy - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html

http://www.grca.org/pdf/all_about/codeofethics.pdf


----------



## Hilarie (Feb 16, 2013)

Westerben kennels is awesome!!!!i had one from craig and just lost her recently...want to get another one!!!!


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

Westben is outstanding! We have a 10 1/2 year golden boy and a newly added 9 week old pup in our home, both from Westben. Our oldest boy, Henry, has been the best dog in spirit and health. He continues to be quite active and in perfect health. Our newest baby boy, Oliver, is a delight! We chose to go back to Westben because we knew we would be getting a very well-bred puppy with an excellent disposition. The farm is immaculate, peaceful and just a beautiful experience when picking up your puppy. I would highly recommend!


----------



## Rob Kees (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi, I wanted to mention that I've had two golden's from Westben Golden and their kindness was the only reason I was able to have a Golden of that caliber. I was lucky to be a part of their foster program if that's what it's called. Craig and Brian were kind enough to let me have the puppy that I dearly needed in my life but couldn't afford, and after two years they let her back her birth place to have a litter, again, it if wasn't for their kindness to me, there was never a way I could have afforded the beautiful dogs they changed my life with. My Kaya and then Boomer (both girls) were the most wonderful dogs I could have ever dreamed of, they were sweet and loving and it was easy to tell they cared, not only about their dogs about about people. They both have loving hearts and a true love of not just Golden's but just dogs in general; they care and it's easy to see that they love their dogs with huge open hearts. Their farm btw is absolutely beautiful, with wonderful facilities for the breeding of Golden's and and also their kennels to board dogs as well. Every single way they did their business was top notch and professional beyond what you'll see anywhere. My beloved Kaya and Boomer were the best friends I've ever had, and the most loving dogs anyone could have ever dreamed of having. And their staff are also second to none.
They know what they're doing because they're talented and experienced, and their quality matters to them, they also want to make sure they're finding the best homes for each and every dog, they sweat the details. They use science to breed the best Golden's for temperament and health, and their beauty will speak for itself, but beware you'll fall in love before you leave, you've been warned.
To say I'd recommend them is the understatement of a lifetime, if it wasn't for them I'd never have been afforded the opportunity to have two of their loving Golden's that graced my life for so many years. Sadly time marches on and both dogs are gone now, I know they prance together in heaven after living great lives filled with joy and love. Now again more than anything, I want to have another one of their Golden's to grace my life with their funny quirky ways, their loving hearts, and they're beautiful dog smiles.
So if you are worried about getting a great pup, don't hesitate, these guys are the best of the best, professionals that truly care, you'll see, especially when you meet them in person and see just great they are and how beautiful their facilities are. You could travel the world over and not find anything as good as you'll find right her tucked way on the countryside of NC, believe it; nobody does Golden's like they do. I'm forever in their debt for what they did for me. Signed,
Truly Yours, Robert Kees, Kaya, and Boomer. [email protected]


----------



## Rob Kees (Oct 30, 2020)

.


----------

